# Ready for ONR



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just been onto Elite Car Care and brought:

128oz Bottle of ONR and 2 Dodo Juice SN Sponges. (plus other stuff I don't really need)

So far no hose pipe ban has been declared where I'm living, but pretty sure it's not far off and I wanted to get prepared incase there is a rush on ONR and it goes out of stock!

It will probably rain non stop for the next 6 months now


----------

